# Qatar - how to find work and visa ?



## MohsinAli (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Guys

I am hoping to move to some UAE country specially Qatar after getting my British passport.

I am qualified accountant by profession for last 4 years. I have tried different website to find out how recruitment works in these countries but seems to find nothing reliable. I have tried to connect to different people on LinkedIn but they seems to ignore you completely.

Is there anyone who is working or thinking of moving to Qatar as this is my fav place for good income? I just want to know what is the best way to apply / get a job in these countries?

Any other recommendations ?

Thanks

M


----------

